# Cleaning and oiling knitting machine that hasn't been used for years!



## Meric

I have lost touch with the knitting machine world. I would like to reconnect. My machine is in desperate need of cleaning. What oil should I use and where can I buy it.


----------



## Entity

At the top of this page, there's a "Search" engine. Click on it and search for "knitting machine oil" and "knitting machine cleaning". You will find alot of information already posted about these.

And by the way, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## susieknitter

Welcome to the forum. I put the following on here some time ago for someone else. Hope this helps.
To clean it, or any other machine, first take out the sponge bar and all the needles.
Put the needles to soak in Surgical spirit.
Use the hose on your your Hoover to get out all the fine particles of yarn under the needle bed.
I have a long flue type brush that goes into the slot where the needle bar is and pulls all the yarn fibres/dirt out. These are available from dealers.
When you have done that, clean all the metal bed with a cotton cloth with some of the surgical spirit on it. This removes all the old oil/dirt.
Clean the plastic parts of the machine with a damp cloth, being careful not to get any water in the Mylar sheet reader. When cleaning the carriage, only dust the back side of it with the cleaning brush that goes with the machine. There are magnets at the back that read the Mylar sheets, they will not read if dirty, but be careful not to damage them.
Brush out any dirt in the underside of the carriage and ron the cloth with surgical spirit along the parts that touch the bed.
Dry off all the needles with a cotton cloth, check the latches and replace or put to the end of the bed any that are iffy.
Put in a new sponge bar and oil [with knitting machine oil only] the runner at the front/ back of the bed on the machine, the runner on the carriage, and the parts that the manual tells you under the carriage.
I always, very carefully, put a little oil on a cotton bud/cotton cloth and wipe it across all needle butts and needle latches.
Run the carriage up and down the bed with all needles in working position to soak up the oil, first without yarn, then with some waste yarn on the machine.
I clean all my machines twice each year in this way, they always run like a dream after cleaning.
Hope this helps, Sue.


----------



## arnsue

what is surgical spirit?
thanks Sue


----------



## wyvon54

We know it as Rubbing Alcohol I had to ask the same question


----------



## arnsue

Ahh Ok That makes sense now. Thanks Sue


----------



## BJWHITE

depending on what kind of machine you have if it's brother, take out all the needles and sponge bars & blow out all channels and sponge bar track. I do believe Knit Knack would have the knitting machine oil.
If you have passap, take out all needles and pushere and clean them real good.(I used denature alcohol) oil them with gun oil if you can't find Passap oil. put the passap bed over plastic and with soft brush and the denature alcohol wash the channels out.

if you need more help on that just let me know
Good luck and happy knitting


----------



## traveller

I must say that "this site" is a neat thing. I want to take the opportunity to thank the following people who wrote Joan Guse to give me help with knitting machine. I had failed to say exactly where I was from, but it is Chelmsford, On. near Sudbury. The Suggestions came from Betty, Windsor: prairiewmn from Sask: Bonidale, Ont. and a welcome hello from Florida, AKA- Susan. Thank-you friends.


----------



## Meric

Thank you. I really appreciate you taking your time to send the cleaning information to me. I'm not sure where to get knitting machine oil. Walmart and target are my only local options. Neither seem to have anything close to what I would dare use. Thanks again!


----------



## Meric

Thank you for the information. I'm new to this "forum thing" so I can't tell whether I thanked you already! Yay to the forum!


----------



## Meric

I don't know what or where the search engine that you are referring to. Sorry to be such a dunce! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Entity

Meric said:


> I don't know what or where the search engine that you are referring to. Sorry to be such a dunce! Thanks for your help.


Way at the top, right below the title page: "Knitting Paradise, Knitting and Crochet Forum", There is a menu in blue texts. On the first row, from left to right, you should see: "Home; Knitting Newsletter; *Search*; User List; Help". Click on the Search to help you looking for topics you're searching for.

As for machine knitting oil, at Joann or fabric shops, you can purchase Singer "All Purpose Machine Oil". Make sure it's stated it is "formulated for sewing/*knitting machine*" on the back. Here's what it looks like:


----------



## Meric

You are the best! Thank you, thank you. With in 24 hours ALL of my questions are answered! I can't believe it. I'm so excited! I will let you know how I make out.


----------



## Entity

Meric, I wasn't tried not answering your questions on my first post here. I really tried to teach beginners how to search for answers instead of always asking. By searching, you won't be getting just 1 answer but many different answers as well. This was how I learned many techniques that I didn't even know they existed. "Search" is a great learning tool that not many people will tell you. The internet is a wonderful world of useful information but you'd need to look for them. Use it toward your advantage.

ie: If you do a search on knitting machine oil, you will find many other types of oil that can be used for knitting machines.


----------



## Meric

Ok now i understand. good point. Great! Thanks again.


----------



## 30Knitter

wyvon54 said:


> We know it as Rubbing Alcohol I had to ask the same question


Please do not use rubbing alcohol on your machine, you can do damage.

The type of alcohol to be used to clean your machine is found in the hardware store. It is called denatured alcohol, which does not damage your machine or needles. You should also change your center 100 needles to the outside and the outside to the center once a year. This gives more even wear on the needles. Soak your needles in the denatured alcohol and wipe clean.


----------



## susieknitter

30Knitter said:


> wyvon54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know it as Rubbing Alcohol I had to ask the same question
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not use rubbing alcohol on your machine, you can do damage.
> 
> The type of alcohol to be used to clean your machine is found in the hardware store. It is called denatured alcohol, which does not damage your machine or needles. You should also change your center 100 needles to the outside and the outside to the center once a year. This gives more even wear on the needles. Soak your needles in the denatured alcohol and wipe clean.
Click to expand...

Why do you advice using denatured alcohol and not rubbing alcohol? What is the difference between the two, for example what are each of them used for and what are the ingredients in each of them?


----------



## 30Knitter

susieknitter said:


> 30Knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wyvon54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know it as Rubbing Alcohol I had to ask the same question
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not use rubbing alcohol on your machine, you can do damage.
> 
> The type of alcohol to be used to clean your machine is found in the hardware store. It is called denatured alcohol, which does not damage your machine or needles. You should also change your center 100 needles to the outside and the outside to the center once a year. This gives more even wear on the needles. Soak your needles in the denatured alcohol and wipe clean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you advice using denatured alcohol and not rubbing alcohol? What is the difference between the two, for example what are each of them used for and what are the ingredients in each of them?
Click to expand...

Rubbing alcohol is a used medicinally, and is a topical preparation. It also may rust your needles unless carefully dried. Even computer geeks don't use rubbing alcohol on their computer parts. Denatured alcohol is similar to an alcohol used in the UK (but I can't recall the name at this time, - I'll look it up). The denatured alcohol will clean glass - but is highly flamible. It is also a fast-evaporating cleaner.


----------



## susieknitter

30Knitter said:


> susieknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30Knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wyvon54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know it as Rubbing Alcohol I had to ask the same question
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not use rubbing alcohol on your machine, you can do damage.
> 
> The type of alcohol to be used to clean your machine is found in the hardware store. It is called denatured alcohol, which does not damage your machine or needles. You should also change your center 100 needles to the outside and the outside to the center once a year. This gives more even wear on the needles. Soak your needles in the denatured alcohol and wipe clean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you advice using denatured alcohol and not rubbing alcohol? What is the difference between the two, for example what are each of them used for and what are the ingredients in each of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rubbing alcohol is a used medicinally, and is a topical preparation. It also may rust your needles unless carefully dried. Even computer geeks don't use rubbing alcohol on their computer parts. Denatured alcohol is similar to an alcohol used in the UK (but I can't recall the name at this time, - I'll look it up). The denatured alcohol will clean glass - but is highly flamible. It is also a fast-evaporating cleaner.
Click to expand...

Rubbing alcohol/surgical spirit, as you have stated, is used medically. It is 70-99% pure concentrated ethanol (ethyl alcohol) and water. Not only is it used to clean skin but welders use it to clean oil/dirt from metal prior to welding. It evaporates very quickly and seeing that it is non toxic is safer to use. I have cleaned my machines with it for a number of years with no problems.
Denatured alcohol/methylated spirits is good for cleaning but contains not only Ethanol but a mix of other chemicals some of which are poisonous. These chemicals can vary according to the manufacturer and were put into the Ethanol to prevent people drinking it. Seeing that this isn't so strictly governed and you wouldn't want to put it on your skin I prefer to stick with my surgical spirit/rubbing alcohol.
I know from using surgical spirit that it doesn't harm my machines and perhaps meths wouldn't either so it's up to others to decide what they prefer to use I guess.
My husband has taught the use of computers and the building of them in schools and colleges and now has his own business. He uses rubbing alcohol/surgical swabs, which are recommended for cleaning computers.


----------



## susieknitter

For those that are interested, this is the relevant information from Wikipedia:

"Isopropyl alcohol [Rubbing alcohol] dissolves a wide range of non-polar compounds. It also evaporates quickly and is relatively non-toxic, compared to alternative solvents. Thus it is used widely as a solvent and as a cleaning fluid, especially for dissolving oils.

Examples of this application include cleaning electronic devices such as contact pins (like those on ROM cartridges), magnetic tape and disk heads (such as those in audio and video tape recorders and floppy disk drives), the lenses of lasers in optical disc drives (e.g. CD, DVD) and removing thermal paste from heatsinks and IC packages (such as CPUs.) Isopropyl alcohol is used in keyboard, LCD and laptop cleaning, is sold commercially as a whiteboard cleaner, and is a strong but safer alternative to common household cleaning products. It is used to clean LCD and glass computer monitor screens (at some risk to the anti-reflection coating on some screens), and used to give second-hand or worn non-vinyl phonograph records newer-looking sheen. Isopropyl alcohol should not be used to clean vinyl records as it may leach plasticizer from the vinyl making it more rigid. It is effective at removing residual glue from some sticky labels although some other adhesives used on tapes and paper labels are resistant to it. It can also be used to remove stains from most fabrics, wood, cotton, etc. In addition it can also be used to clean paintballs or other oil based products so that they may be reused, commonly known as 'repainting'. It is used as a wetting agent in the fountain solution used in lithographic printing, and often used as a solvent for French polishing shellac used in cabinet making."


----------



## Entity

Good discussion about alcohol. 

I too use rubbing alcohol as Sue does. I normally use the 99%. The fact that rubbing alcohol evaporates quickly, is the reason I'm using on metal & stainless steel surfaces. On the surface that I use rubbing alcohol, I rub some KM oil with a rag over right after it dried up. For cleaning needles, I put a few drops of KM oil into the rubbing alcohol/water solution. Cleaning metal on the KM this way will also lubricate the metal and the needles. It will minimize rusting as well.


----------



## moritta

I read somewhere (cant't find the article) that we should not use sewing machine oil on knitting machines. Rather, the article said, use gun oil which, they said , doesn't harm the plastic. Also to use Bellodore which is the one used on Passap knitting machines. Here is another oil recommended:
http://www.theknittingcloset.com/pd_knitting_machine.cfm#main
I am not associated, just a customer.


----------



## Thecanechair

Hello Everyone, just wondering if your machines give you black knuckles! My fingers end up blacky grey because of the bed. When i wipe the machine do wn the cloth is jet black. Have I over oiled? Nothing seems to get on my knitting but my hands transfer black to my knitting if I don't wash them every one and then.
Ta
Ellen


----------



## Entity

Thecanechair said:


> Hello Everyone, just wondering if your machines give you black knuckles! My fingers end up blacky grey because of the bed. When i wipe the machine do wn the cloth is jet black. Have I over oiled? Nothing seems to get on my knitting but my hands transfer black to my knitting if I don't wash them every one and then.
> Ta
> Ellen


How old is your oil and what kind/brand are you using? Oil can go bad and tends to be sticky and leave black residue when pass expiration date (figure of speech only, don't be looking for a date). Clean it well and use oil formulated for knitting machines or gun oil.

My fingers don't get black from oil, they just get scratches from "mean & lean" needles! :mrgreen:


----------



## Thecanechair

Thank you for your reply. The oil came with a new sewing machine I purchased about 3 months ago. Should I buy knitting machine specific oil?


----------



## Entity

Thecanechair said:


> Thank you for your reply. The oil came with a new sewing machine I purchased about 3 months ago. Should I buy knitting machine specific oil?


Uh-oh, don't use sewing machine oil. Knitting machine oil is lighter. Go back to page 1 of this thread and read about oil. If you need more information, go to the "Search" tool at the top of the page and type in "Knitting machine oil" to get more information on it.

I'd suggest that you do a good cleaning on your knitting machine to get rid of all the black oil residues. Otherwise, your KM will get stuck one of these days.


----------



## Thecanechair

Thank you for that. It may explain why my machine is getting stuck at times. I'll give it a clean and get some more oil.
 Ta muchly for the advice.
Ellen


----------



## 30Knitter

Thecanechair said:


> Hello Everyone, just wondering if your machines give you black knuckles! My fingers end up blacky grey because of the bed. When i wipe the machine do wn the cloth is jet black. Have I over oiled? Nothing seems to get on my knitting but my hands transfer black to my knitting if I don't wash them every one and then.
> Ta
> Ellen


You haven't over oiled, but you need to wipe your machine down after every garment. Metal against metal will eventually turn black. It happens to all machines.


----------



## Azzara

http://www.cardiknits.com/freebies_clean.html - Is a good link for cleaning machines.

Gun oil is fine to use for a knitting machine. You can buy it at Walmart


----------



## ac001234h

you can also use tOTALLY aWasOM sold ate Dollr General. It's a degreaser & has many other uses too.


----------



## Kiran4620

How do I take out the needles ? I have used the machine for almost 20 years


----------



## MaryAnneCutler

If your location is noted in your profile, the answers to your questions will be answered more appropriately.

Such as, where to buy oil and local brand.


----------



## Cookiecat

Well said! Tried to clean a batch of Bond needles with rubbing alcohol - they rusted! Rubbing alcohol is at least 10% water, usually half water. If I'd realized it at the time, wouldn't have had to throw out those needles!!


30Knitter said:


> Please do not use rubbing alcohol on your machine, you can do damage.
> 
> The type of alcohol to be used to clean your machine is found in the hardware store. It is called denatured alcohol, which does not damage your machine or needles. You should also change your center 100 needles to the outside and the outside to the center once a year. This gives more even wear on the needles. Soak your needles in the denatured alcohol and wipe clean.


----------



## JaniceK

wyvon54 said:


> We know it as Rubbing Alcohol I had to ask the same question


Not rubbing alcohol, altho' it can be used for some things if "in a pinch". The best alcohol to use is "denatured alcohol" which is readily available anywhere paint & supplies are sold - Home Depot, Lowes, etc. in the US. It is quite safe to put into plastic containers (do NOT ever try that with mineral spirits which will melt plastic). Rubbing alcohol evaporates too rapidly - denatured alcohol doesn't.

A good squirt of machine oil in the denatured alcohol is great for soaking needles and will leave a slight oily residue that will deter rust & lubricate the hooks.

Cheap "3-in-1Oil" is ok for machines, but gun oil is better. Gun oil is available at Walmart & wherever guns are sold. (I do not allow WD-40 to even be in the same room with my KMs!) I use "Hoppes Gun Oil".


----------

